# Treasure State Retriever Club Field Trial / Butte, MT



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone know anything about the trial yet? Call backs?


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial open callbacks to land blind - 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 62, 63, 64, 68

48 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial amateur callbacks to land blind - 1, 3, 7, 17, 20, 21, 23, 25, 26, 30, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52, 54

21 dogs

Unofficial open callbacks to water blind - 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 33, 34, 39, 41, 42, 44, 45, 49, 50, 51, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 64, 68

38 dogs

A water blind was started and then scrapped. A new water blind will take place tomorrow at 7:30 starting with dog 45.

Don't know Qual or Derby results other than dog 4 winning the Qual and dog 16 taking second place. I believe Derby ran two series today.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur water blind after scrapping the first land blind - 1, 7, 14 (I did not hear this dog in the first callbacks), 17, 20, 21, 23, 25, 26, 30, 37, 40, 43, 44, 47, 49, 50, 52

18 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to amateur water marks - 1, 7, 14, 21, 25, 26, 37, 40, 49, 50

10 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to open water marks - 5, 10, 11, 13, 17, 18, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 34, 42, 50, 51, 54, 56, 58, 64, 68

23 dogs


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur results heard from a third party -

1st Stella/Sealock
2nd Dash/Snarr
3rd Mel/Madsen
4th Dizzy/Howard

Not sure of RJ, but all other dogs in last series got a JAM.

Congrats to all.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> Amateur results heard from a third party -
> 
> 1st Stella/Sealock
> 2nd Dash/Snarr
> ...


Way to go Alan...the Open is just finishing up, a couple of dogs left....my contact had to go finish the Derby....will post up info after results


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial derby callbacks to fourth series - 3, 4, 5, 6, 9, 12, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23

13 dogs


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Sharon - Thank you so much for posting all of these callbacks and results. I know exactly how hard it is to get them and then post them. 

Congrats to Carol and Stella on their blue in the Amateur and to all others who placed or JAM'd.


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you Sharon for Posting the results and Callbacks , so all of us at home can see how are dogs are doing.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open results -

1st Stella/Sealock (new FC AFC, qualified for 2015 National Amateur and doubleheader winner!)
2nd Nora/Brown
3rd Carson/Erhardt
4th Adey/Fangsrud

RJ Bullet/Erhardt
JAM Turbo/Freuhling
Gunner/Kornman
Rusty/van der Lee
Biz/Remien
JJ/Totten
Rosie/Erhardt
Cinder/Fangsrud
Osa/Cornell
Hottie/Remien
Freedom/Pleasant
Abe/Erhardt
Kid/Howard
Tebow/Erhardt
Chris/Remien
Sugar/Taylor
Buddy/Fangsrud

Congrats to all!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Double congrats to Carol and Stella on the Double Header and new titles. Nice weekend.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Way to go Carol!!! Harry


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Derby results (only know placings sorry) - 

1st George/Sealock (derby list)
2nd Pfill/Pfluger
3rd Stryker/Howard
4th Lips/Brown

Congrats to all!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go, Carol, Stella and George!! 3 blues in a weekend!!! Awesome!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Second in the Open with Nora and 4th in the Derby with Lips it was a very good weekend for Lanse and the gals . makes the drive home just that much better


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

OMG, Carol, Congratulations! 

You had an amazing weekend! You and Stella are in the groove! I'm glad she's everything you were hoping for, and maybe more . . . and then, here come's George!

I can only imagine the elation in winning a double header . . . then throw in the Derby BLUE, too . . . absolutely wonderful. 

Dora is proud, as am I!

Rita

P.S.

Frank said to remind you, you have his dog . . . LOL!


----------



## b3carey (Apr 29, 2014)

First off, congrats to all the competitors and finishers.

And BIG congrats and thanks to the TSRC crew--my apologies if I forget anyone: Peter, AJ, Lori, Terry, Ron, Ann, Vicky, Mike, Bob, Steve, the volunteer throwers/shooters, and judges.

Hosting trials is a difficult task for any club. You guys did a great job. We could not have done it without you.


----------



## b3carey (Apr 29, 2014)

Paul not Peter (thinking of the wrong apostle. my bad buddy!)


----------



## riskyriver (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW - huge congrats to Carol (and the pups of course!). What a GREAT weekend for you - and you desrve it!
Diane


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Carol .I can't imagine the excitement of 3 blues, 2 championships in one trial!


----------



## Carol Sealock (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your kind response to Stella's incredible weekend. We have greatly appreciated the phone calls, emails, and texts. Thanks to the Treasure State club for all their hard work throughout the weekend. Often under adversity, they worked hard to make everything work. The judges' hard work was also appreciated. Stella ran well and her baby boys worked hard in the derby with 1st, 2nd, RJ and a Jam. A weekend for us to remember for a very long time. Thanks again for all the kind wishes.

Carol


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Huge congratulations Carol!! You go girl!!

Kim Johnston


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Carol that is so awesome! Congrats to you and Stella!! That is great!! Way to go!!! 3 blues in one weekend, have your feet touched the ground yet?????

Aaron*


----------

